# Want to Make My 2.0L Mk4 Jetta Faster and Better



## michael_fx (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a 2.0L mk4 jetta and wanna make it faster and better. what can i do and what can i get to make this so


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Want to Make My 2.0L Mk4 Jetta Faster and Better (michael_fx)*

see that search button up there at the top of the page...
Use it, there are wonders contained within.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jesus ****ing Christ
I gotta get this FAQ thread I've been working on finished.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_Jesus ****ing Christ


Jay, i admire your patience..... i attribute 1/3 of my 'rage issues' to the 2.0 forum.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

lol I just don't understand how all these kinda posts pop up so frequently. I mean this forum is kinda buried. It took me at least 6 months since joining the 'tex to even visit this area and by then I was pretty familiar w/ not only most of the mk3 forum but how to use the search...


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Want to Make My 2.0L Mk4 Jetta Faster and Better (michael_fx)*

Don't do this:









Heh heh. Sorry. Couldn't resist!







Actually the engine was a big improvement!


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Want to Make My 2.0L Mk4 Jetta Faster and Better (Vanagon Nut)*

To the OP, you should definatly do what Vanagon Nut did. you will probably run low 10's


_Modified by sgolf2000 at 2:07 AM 10-29-2008_


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Want to Make My 2.0L Mk4 Jetta Faster and Better (sgolf2000)*

heh heh....
Actually the only drawback to the performance is a little lack of torque in the low end. Once the engines spooled up, so to speak, it's great. 
The crazy part is that with the same displacement, (the old air cooled engine was 2.0 too) I'm pretty sure I'm getting better mileage/lower emissions, but for sure have more power overall, can rev it higher if need be, and definitely better availability of parts. Really a win/win. (though it was a butt load of work!)
To the OP (if he's still looking at this thread!) don't be discouraged. Search the archives. Be creative with your search terms. I find limiting my search to "titles only" helps save some time when searching the more common topics.
And....
Check out the DIY/FAQ's near the top of the page. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trocarsofdallas (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Want to Make My 2.0L Mk4 Jetta Faster and Better (Vanagon Nut)*

LOL! Is that a Westy?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Want to Make My 2.0L Mk4 Jetta Faster and Better (trocarsofdallas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trocarsofdallas* »_LOL! Is that a Westy?

Yuppers, he's got 2 ABA engines in it! It hauls ass.
Nahhh i'm just kidding, but it is a pretty cool swap.


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

i **** westys on the first date


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Want to Make My 2.0L Mk4 Jetta Faster and Better (trocarsofdallas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trocarsofdallas* »_LOL! Is that a Westy?

Cha. Like duh.















Heckofa swap (my first ever). Next time I'd do it like this (and likely START with a WBX







) Maybe even change the mount angle with the engine I have now. Not sure if I can keep the Motronic 2.9 with a 1.8 head. Anyhow....


----------

